# Brake clips not Flush with Caliper



## gmonkey98 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I am doing the brakes on my 2012 Cruze LT. I am working on the left rear brake. When I try to install the metal caliper clips, they don't seem to be flush with the caliper. Not sure if this is correct or if I should return the clips and get new ones. I will include pictures below. If anyone could help I would appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

A part number would be useful. If you're in a hurry you can reuse the old ones.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Once you get a brake pad in there things should compress.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

gmonkey98 said:


> Hi, I am doing the brakes on my 2012 Cruze LT. I am working on the left rear brake. When I try to install the metal caliper clips, they don't seem to be flush with the caliper. Not sure if this is correct or if I should return the clips and get new ones. I will include pictures below. If anyone could help I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


I also had trouble with this when I did my brakes. If I remember correctly I actually had to flip or spin the clip one direction as I was trying to pop them into place incorrectly


----------



## gmonkey98 (12 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> A part number would be useful. If you're in a hurry you can reuse the old ones.


The rear pads, which came with the clips, are part # DE1468


Toma said:


> I also had trouble with this when I did my brakes. If I remember correctly I actually had to flip or spin the clip one direction as I was trying to pop them into place incorrectly


Not sure how else they can go in, can you give any more detail on what you did?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

gmonkey98 said:


> part # DE1468


I confirmed those seem to be the correct parts. I also found a video that kind of confirms the clips really don't fit as well as one would expect. Take a look at about 6 minutes in to the video. It is hard to tell from your pics but you may need to wire brush the calipers off a bit, then the clips should just snap in.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

gmonkey98 said:


> The rear pads, which came with the clips, are part # DE1468
> 
> Not sure how else they can go in, can you give any more detail on what you did?


I'm sorry I wish I could. I don't remember well enough, and it was my first brake job.

I do recall having trouble with this clip at first. But my father grabbed it and popped it in right away. 

I also had trouble getting the break pads to sit correctly at first, so maybe it is those I had to flip/spin.

Maybe that dude was right that said it sits correctly when you put your brake pads on


----------

